# estimado X / señor / cliente, le adjuntamos cheque correspondiente a las facturas...



## belano75

hola, cómo traduciríais esta frase al francés:


estimado X, le adjuntamos cheque correspondiente a las facturas de Y. saludos

sé que la frase es muy sencilla, lo que pasa es que no he estudiado francés nunca, y me hace falta, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y saludos


----------



## MCGF

belano75 said:
			
		

> hola, cómo traduciríais esta frase al francés:
> 
> 
> estimado X, le adjuntamos cheque correspondiente a las facturas de Y. saludos
> 
> sé que la frase es muy sencilla, lo que pasa es que no he estudiado francés nunca, y me hace falta, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y saludos


Yo uso: 

Cher X ( si es hombre)
Chère X (si es mujer) 

Pero espera si quieres a las opiniones de los nativos


----------



## belano75

hola, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero yo lo que quería era que alguien me ayudase traduciendo la frase entera, de todas formas muchas gracias, y a ver si alguien se anima


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, bonjour
Cher Monsieur,
vous trouverez ci-joint le chèque correspondant aux factures...
Nous vous prions d´agréer, Monsieur, l´expression de nos sentiments les meilleurs.
Espero que sirva.
Hasta luego, au revoir y felices fiestas


----------



## Bonnie Ochoa

Estoy escribiendo una carta a mi profesor. No quiero decir, "Cher proffeseur", sino, el equivalente de "Estimado profesor". 

¿Cómo?

Bonnie Ochoa


----------



## stephanezb

Creo que el equivalente de "Estimado profesor" es "Cher professeur".
¿Por qué non quiere decirlo asì?


----------



## Tina.Irun

La traducción habitual de "Estimado" es "Cher" como te indica Stephanezb.

Puedes poner "Cher Monsieur le Pro*f*esseur", más formal que "Cher pro*f*esseur".
Otra opción: "Monsieur le Pro*f*esseur".


----------



## Bonnie Ochoa

muchas gracias. Así lo aclara.  B. Ochoa


----------



## GURB

Hola
En francés el saludo que debe usarse cuando se escribe a un profesor es: *Monsieur,* a secas. Cualquier otra fórmula (cher monsieur, monsieur XXX etc...) se considera descortés excepto si te diriges a un catedrático de Universidad, entonces podrás decir -sin que sea obligatorio- Monsieur le Professeur, sin apellido ni nada. 
Buenas tardes


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola
> En francés el saludo que debe usarse cuando se escribe a un profesor es: *Monsieur,* a secas. Cualquier otra fórmula (cher monsieur, monsieur XXX etc...) se considera descortés excepto si te diriges a un catedrático de Universidad, entonces podrás decir -sin que sea obligatorio- Monsieur le Professeur, sin apellido ni nada.
> Buenas tardes


 
Estoy de acuerdo si no se le conoce personalmente o se le conoce muy poco. 

Si se le conoce algo más, "Monsieur" me parece muy frío. Yo pondría "Cher Monsieur" (se utiliza para un hombre de cierta edad, que tiene un cargo importante y a quien se conoce personalmente-Larousse).


----------



## laitzy

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous,

Me gustaría saber, en una carta comercial, cuál sería la fórmula que correspondería a "Estimado Sr. Pérez", ya que deduzco que no es muy formal decir "Cher M. Pérez", no?

Simplemente pondría:

M. Pérez??

Merci )


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí, es "Cher Monsieur Pérez," - ver aquí:http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/estimado. Tambien puedes poner simplemente: "Cher Monsieur,"


----------



## Paquita

Si no lo conoces, es preferible "Monsieur," a secas. 

"Cher Monsieur," se usa si ya has tenido relaciones con él. En Francia, no se suele poner el apellido de la persona en la fórmula que encabeza la carta.

Edit:

Esta página (que forma parte de las páginas útiles recogidas en los hilos arriba) te será útil.


----------



## ktkt

Salut!
comment traduire...

"*estimado cliente*, le informamos que su pedido ha salido de nuestras instalaciones" ?

mi propuesta: 
"Cher client, nous vous informons que votre commande est déjà sortie de nos installations" ?

merci bien de nouveau


----------



## xulema

Yo creo que está bien así


----------



## Anate

Hola, yo diría: ..."que votre commande est déjà partie..."


----------



## Tina.Irun

ktkt said:


> Salut!
> "*estimado cliente:*
> le informamos que su pedido ha salido de nuestras instalaciones" ?
> "Cher client,
> nous vous informons que votre commande est déjà sortie de nos installations" ?


Hola:
"Cher client" es correcto.
"... sortie de nos installations" no se suele utilizar en francés. Diría "a déjà été expédiée ..."


----------



## meddora

Continuando con el tratamiento que se debe dar a un profesor, mi pregunta es, ¿cuál sería el tratamiento correcto en una carta de agradecimiento para dirigirse a un profesor con el que se tiene cierta confianza? ¿Sería también Cher Monsieur X? Es que me suena muy frio y distante, quizá por las diferencias culturales. ¿Hay algún otro modo de dirigirse a un profesor con el que se tiene cierta confianza? En español, yo diría "Estimado" y el nombre sin apellido. ¿Algún otro equivalente en francés?

¿Qué pasaría si escribo "Cher X" a secas?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Meddora,



> En español, yo diría "Estimado" y el nombre sin apellido.


¿Le llamas habitualmente por su nombre? ¿O cuando te diriges a él le llamas "monsieur"? Este "cierto grado de confianza" queda muy abstracto, ¿tienes ejemplos que podrían ilustrarlo?

Cuando hablas de usar "cher X", ¿qué representa esta X?

Por favor, sé más preciso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## meddora

Hola Gévy,

así es, siempre me dirijo a él por su nombre, además siempre lo trato de 'usted'. Por ejemplo, si la carta estuviese redactada en español, yo diría "Estimado X, le escribo para decirle que ..." 

La X era por sustituir el nombre, es como decir "Estimado Juan/Antonio/etc." o en francés, "Cher Juan/Antonio/etc".

Saludos.


----------



## Marie3933

Si le llamas habitualmente por su nombre, resultaría artificial encabezar tu carta con « Monsieur ». -> Mejor escribir « Cher Juan », aunque a mí me suena bastante familiar para dirigirse a  un profesor. Pero no encuentro ninguna fórmula intermedia entre el trato  formal y el trato familiar (no son muchas las fórmulas de  encabezamiento).


----------



## meddora

Gracias Marie3933, en ese caso, ¿sería posible el uso de "Cher Monsieur Juan", y si es así, ¿qué efecto tendría?


----------



## Paquita

En francés, no se suele utilizar Monsieur con un nombre sino con un apellido.
(y menos Madame, que casi siempre nos suena como la madama de un burdel...)

Por otra parte, si lo llamas "Juan" cuando le hablas, no veo por qué no lo llamarías igual cuando le escribes, a no ser que quieras darle a tu correo un toque "oficial" (como si debiera ser leído también por otras personas), y entonces llamarlo "cher Monsieur" que mantiene a la vez cierta confianza y cierto respeto.

Si no le gusta, te lo dirá, y te lo perdonará por extranjera...


----------



## meddora

Vaya, qué difícil me está resultando esto  
Hoy he hablado con una chica nativa de Francia y me ha dicho que "Cher" seguido de nombre propio, da sensación de estar dirigiéndose a alguna persona querida (familiar o amigo), reforzando así lo que comentaba Marie3933.
Esta chica me ha dicho que ella cree que para una situación así, lo mejor es utilizar o bien "cher Monsieur" o bien "cher professeur". A mí personalmente "cher Monsieur" me suena más frío y distante, como si se tratase de una carta enviada por algún organismo oficial. ¿Qué les parece a los francófonos de por aquí la idea de "cher professeur"?
(Y prometo zanjar el tema de una vez )


----------



## Marie3933

"Cher professeur" : mwoui, ce peut être un bon compromis.


----------

